

Writing a Flash player in assembler (2014) - userbinator
https://flashasm.wordpress.com/

======
alblue
Not only an insane idea to start with, the blog linked doesn't appear to have
been updated since August 2014 - and the link goes straight to the blog's
index which means it will change when new posts are added.

